# SCARM Question



## MrRiddle (Sep 8, 2015)

Mixy, I hope you see this.

I'm having an issue with tracks being hidden behind a figure, specifically a cube (rectangle in the program of curse).

The rectangle is at 41" with a height of 1/2". The tracks are at 42" as I am running a slope under the table. 
I've gone through all the tricks to try and get the board under the track (cut/paste/invert etc.) and I'm apparently missing something.

I just put one piece of "board" on the layout. Unfortunately I can't attach that file here. Any input would be appreciated!

By the way, great software. :appl:


----------



## Moonman MTF (Sep 28, 2015)

Hey Mr. Riddle,
There's a couple of ways do to this. 
In 2D track plan view you can highlight all of the connected track by double-clicking and the add the bridge feature with the button (icon) from the toolbar. This places a gray roadbed look outline around the track.It will be visible over the table object.

Another way is to use the layers. They have no effect on 3D, but enable one to peel away tracks and objects to work on one type clearly.

By default, everything in on layer 1. When you select the layer icon on the tool, the layer toolbox will open.
Select layer 3(highlight it inblue) That layer is now active. Next, select your table object, it's outlined in red, and cut (CTRL+X) and then Paste(CTRL+V). Now the table object is on layer 3.

Next hightlight layer1 by clicking on it. Then, uncheck the box next to layer 3. The table object is not visible and you can clearly work layer 1 track.

Anytime, during this process, if you select 3D, you will see all objects. The layer tool working in 3D will be available at some point, but not real soon.


----------



## Moonman MTF (Sep 28, 2015)

Ok, Charlie,
Some advanced tips. 

Objects can have negative heights. Set the track height at 42. Set the table object height at 42.25. The track is 11/16" thick. Then set the table height at -.5. This extends the 1/2" board downward.

I have attached a SCARM file with a table, legs, fascia and track to demonstrate what you are trying to do.

Ooops! It won't allow the upload-invalid file.\

Edit: here is file-zipped

Carl


----------



## MrRiddle (Sep 8, 2015)

Thank you very much. Lot of good ideas. 
I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Moonman MTF (Sep 28, 2015)

It looks like this attached pic.

I also forgot that you can make the object color translucent for 2D work. But then you don't see it in 3D. Just a clear space.


----------



## MrRiddle (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks. Can you take a look at this and tell me what I am doing wrong? I notice in yours there is no "green" reaching up under it . Then I'll work on getting the table working.


----------



## Moonman MTF (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi Charlie,
Well, you had multiple tracks on top of one another. You don't use the table dimensions to make the room. Just make a rectangle object for the room outline. The make a table object, polygon, under the track.

It was easier for me to create two new plans, than clean up yours. Something else was going on with it, making it slow to respond.

In each plan, I have used layers. If you want to work on the track, select the track layer and uncheck floor and table. Then you can see the track to work with it.

The time to create the depression for the downslope would have been a long one. So, you can rotate 3D and look under. From the top view in 3D, the track just disappears.

The second version has no walls and such to allow for better viewing when rotating in 3D.

Using colors isolates the track when making changes, creating more work. Do that as one of the final steps with notation(text objects).

Sometimes, working for the 3D eye candy is more time than it's worth. Your choice.
Look at the software as two tools, a track plan tool and a 3D graphics engine. If you just make a table with absolute coordinates and build the layout on it, it will look ok in 3D.

If you want to see the track in 2D view, double click it and highlight the whole layout and then hit the bridge button. Then you don't need layers as it puts a gay roadbed under the track. That is the second method, but you don't need it.

Use whichever file that you like, make your changes and save as and rename it. 

I hope this helps.

Carl


----------



## MrRiddle (Sep 8, 2015)

Thank you Carl. I greatly appreciate the input and time you took to help out. I'll check this all out when I get home. I'm definitely going to donate to your cause!

On edit: I just played around with it for a bit. I get it now. Thanks again


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Sorry for late joining in the conversation, but I just saw that post.

As I can see, Carl already replied with lot of details and I have nothing else to append. Thank you Carl 

Mixy


----------

